# Camera issues



## josephplewisii (Oct 19, 2011)

Is anyone able to use the camera? I keep seeing that it is fixed, but even upgrading to alpha 3 I am not able to take a picture. The camera force closes, then will not open again without a reboot. It gives an error saying cannot connect to camera. Is it just me?

sent from my CM7 Touchpad.


----------



## mastamind518 (Nov 8, 2011)

I don't think its fixed yet. Not working for me anyway n I'm on A3

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## josephplewisii (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks! I was just curious if I missed something.

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## dhrandy (Oct 19, 2011)

I also haven't been able to use the camera. Hopefully they'll fix the issue in CM9. I'm still just happy to have Android. It definitly makes the Touchpad worth have (not dissing WebOS, just more apps).

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## tezray (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi. I was wondering if everyone has the camera at a silly angle. I have to point it right down in portrait or at a stupid angle to get my face on it. Maybe my camera is positioned wrong but wanted to ask as there are no other touchpads for me to check on. As I'm asking does anyone have screen bleed near the home button. I have recently noticed it and am wondering whether I should send it in for repair.

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------

